
Epiphany Eyewear - hboon
http://www.epiphanyeyewear.com/
======
autotravis
They look interesting, but the FAQ page[1] reads like a third-party Chinese
vendor is selling them: "Epiphany has incredible electric powered sunglasses."

1\. <http://www.epiphanyeyewear.com/?faq>

------
DanBC
The only point about having a computer on my face is to have the output going
to me eye. This doesn't do that (yet).

I'd be interested if it did have some kind of display.

------
ali433
Wow that's one ugly eyewear

